# I got the whole family!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well dang....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE !! Looks like JR got moms stripe but dads tail.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*SWEET!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Now go get Grandpa!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't stand you right now with all this cat talk!!

Well done buddy they look great!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome job Chris ! Lucks finally turning I see.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos Chris, nice going.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats awesome Chris! It's cool to see all the pelts lined up next to each orther.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, think YD got traits right.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are nice hides Chris---the fur buyer is gonna love those spotted backs and the ghost stripe on the tom.


----------

